# Political form news.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well fellows I am on caffeine break so I thought I would take a minute and give you some news. Two people have left us for good, MT and hill billy. Perhaps we can now become civilized. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Read some of their past posts on some of the most recent threads. Militant_Tiger just got on everybodies nerves cause he had an argument for everyhting and would switch post around. Hillbilly just wanted to stir up trouble and cast personal attacks towards people. Just do a lilttle reading and you will see how not to act on this forum. Take Care #2


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am not going to drag anyone's name through the mud, but lets just say your not the only one to receive nasty PM's. As far as a final nail, it was more like a bucket of nails.

Some people I agree with, some I don't, but when behavior gets out of line I am politically blind. I am very serious about making this more enjoyable, and civilized. Many became frustrated with some of the foolishness, and I can relate to that. That made many of us including myself a little testy. Rather than be testy with everyone it was better to say good by to the irritation. 
As far as I am concerned today is a new day, I hope you all feel the same. We are all going to miss something in the news, and hopefully be able to pick up on it here. 
I don't know about the rest of you, but I feel more free to disagree with the politicians that I defend many times. I am very concerned about the environmental issues facing out wildlife and habitat. I don't think republicans are antienvironmental, it's just that often they are to pro business. 
I'm looking forward to the future exchange on this site. Keep in mind some that you think were radical were simply responding in kind. I think everyone who is left here respects each other. Thanks.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Plainsman and Chris,
I have appreciated yours and all the rest of the folks here's patience. 
Thanks also for the great discussions and education you have provided for me. I realize I am a guest, and enjoy the privelege!


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry again about half ripping off your name. Maybe I should change mine to A/P or something.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

When I first got here to NoDak ... MT had just left (I saw the last post) and I wondered what all the fuss was about ...

With MTs return ... it soon became clear there was no discussion of issues or rational exchange of ideas with the character.

Obviously, If I stand on my soap box and say something I say it because I think I'm right ... but that doesn't mean I'm unwilling to hear things from a different angle that might ... just might ... change MY perspective.

The problem was ... as you all know very well ... no enlightenment was coming from MT.

Just a continuous stream of pointless argument purely or the sake of carrying on the argument ...

CAN'T HAVE THAT.

Whatever it was that happened ... THANK YOU


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

arctic plainsman said:


> Sorry again about half ripping off your name. Maybe I should change mine to A/P or something.


No need to apologize, someone has to represent those northern flatlands.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The best part of everyone being so amicable now is that I can spend some time on the rifle form.


----------

